# Prayers for the Samples family...again..



## LLove (Nov 7, 2007)

Ashley was a friend from highschool. She was tragically taken away last May. Now 18months later, her older sister Kasey is gone too. I can't imagine what their family is going through right now.. Please keep both families along with Avree's emtional stability and future in your prayers. They're going to need them .. 

heres the story and the link to the video..

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/14525562/detail.html


DOUGLASVILLE, Ga. -- For the second time in just 18 months a Douglasville family is mourning the death of a daughter. Twenty-eight-year-old Kasey McGinnis was killed Friday in a car crash on I-20 near Post Road. Her younger sister Ashley was killed in another wreck on I-20 just last year.

Just 18 months ago, Kasey McGinnis was mourning the death of her younger sister Ashley. A good Samaritan, Ashley was killed on I-20 when she pulled over to help what she thought was a stranded motorist stopped in the middle of the highway. It turned out the car was abandoned and Ashley was hit by an oncoming car.

Now, Kasey’s friends and family are mourning her loss. She was a passenger in a now crumpled SUV -- she was killed on the same stretch of highway as her sister. Kasey’s husband Travis swerved to avoid debris in the road and crashed into an oncoming semi-truck.

“She was an angel, she was bubbly…always smiling, would do anything for anybody,” said Kasey’s friend Heather Shipley.

Kasey’s husband remains unconscious in critical condition at Grady Memorial Hospital. “Travis is going to need a lot of prayer and support because she was a great wife to him and she lifted him up,” said Shipley.

Their 4-year-old daughter Avree was strapped in the back and was not injured. Now, Kasey’s family is wondering how they will break such heartbreaking news to the couple’s little girl for the second time in only a matter of months.

“At 4-years-old she’s dealing with more than most 30, 40, 50-years-old have ever dealt with. She’s lost two loved ones in 18 months,” said Shipley.

Kasey was three months pregnant and she and her husband had just celebrated their fifth wedding anniversary. Her husband has critical head injuries. No one knows if there will be permanent brain damage.

A fund for their little girl has been set up at the Douglas County Bank.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awful news LL... My heart breaks to ehar news like that....Praying for the family and frineds.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that's gotta be rough!

Sending prayers out to the Sample family.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Nov 7, 2007)

So sad, I will keep this family in my prayers


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 7, 2007)

will keep them in our prayers


----------



## Jasper (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers on the way. May God's grace be with the family.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers Sent for the Family.


----------



## DavidW (Nov 7, 2007)

May God give them comfort and peace. David


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 7, 2007)

*Prayers*

My prayers go out to that family.  I pray that God will wrap his arms around that little one and that he place a hedge of protection around her.


----------



## LLove (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres the update we just got from a close friend of Kasey's..

I talked to Donna (Travis' Mom) last night before I left work. She had just left Travis' room and was very optimistic on his progress yesterday. She said they were bringing someone in to check Travis' eyes. She said the trauma doctors said Travis is where he needs to be in terms of progress. She said his vitals are still remaining strong so the major thing the doctor's are watching is the swelling on his brain. She said Sunday was the worst day for him since it was the day following the 7 hours of surgery. She told me that he has progressed everyday since Sunday with swelling.

Avree is still with Heather. Donna had told me last night that Heather was taking Avree to meet with a psychiatrist to see if they should take her to the funeral or if they should shield her from everything. Donna said she and Heather talk 3-4 times a day so there is really good communication which is the best for Avree. From what I am told, Avree is aware that Kasey is no longer with us, but I don't know this for sure. She has not been able to see Travis and I am not sure when the family will allow her to see him. I spoke with Heather a little while ago and she told me that Avree has been going to school everyday this week. Heather had to go and get her today because she was melting down. She said she was very clingy this morning. Then the director called Heather because she was saying her shoulder was hurting. The psychiatrist basically said most kids "fake" injuries when there is something wrong with them emotionally. Most say their stomach hurts. Heather said she has been crying a lot and asking about her parents today.

On a good note, Kasey's employer, Faithful and Gould has paid Avree's tuition at school through the end of the year and is raising money from the employees which the employer will match to pay for next year's tuition.

Heather has had several people offer to help out with Kasey and Travis' bills. Donna is filing for power of attorney to be able to access their checking account to pay the bills, but with the help Heather has been offered, I am sure it is just a matter of anyone sending in the payment.

Heather has a key to the house. Avree hasn't been back to the house. Heather said that Kasey had just purchased a lot of fall and winter clothes for Avree so she is supposed to be letting me know if there is a need for clothing.

I am planning on taking Maddie to see Avree whenever Heather gives me the ok. Today wasn't a good day for Avree so hopefully she will be doing better tomorrow. Her regular meetings with the psychiatrist are starting next week.

Please continue to pray for Travis, Avree, the families and Heather & Justin who are taking care of Avree.



~That poor little girl is learning the lesson of life not being fair way too early.. I know God has a plan and everything happens for a reason, but i just still can't see what this reasoning could possibly be..


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for updates here, LL.  I can't imagine the devastation this family has gone through, I only pray that God will make a way for all thier physical and emotional needs to be met.  



Father God, please bring comfort to every family member and friend who was affected by these terrible events, and give every friend the strength and means to help them in the days and years ahead...


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 11, 2007)

What a terrible thing to have to face - especially for the little girl.I will certainly pray for her and everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 12, 2007)

we've got them on our church list,very sad


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw it in the paper , what a shame ....

LL tell the family we have them in out thoughts and prayers ....


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 12, 2007)

My Prayers are added. How awful this must be to that family. May God Bless them.


----------

